# Coaxial tap-in (vampire tap) connector



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

I have been searching for this little device. It's a tap-in connector that allows you to simply “tap-in” to the coaxial cable without the use of splitters or connectors, so installation is completed easily and efficiently without any disruption to service. Anyone seen them or know where I can buy from the internet? I would really really appreciate if someone saw this somewhere.

http://www.powerwave.com/87628.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's an awesome little gadget and I want one too now! I just wish I could help more. I do suggest visiting www.milestek.com as they carry only networking equipment and associated hardware.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A radical idea, why not just contact their local sales office? http://www.powerwave.com/37564.asp


----------



## alexyk (Jan 28, 2006)

I did contacted the company today (in Canada) and they are not selling this device in retail store. I can order thru them and the cost is (don't be shock) $195.00 (excluding tax, shipping, etc etc etc) PER UNIT!!!!! I don't know whether they are pulling my legs or what.... maybe someone can make the call to check with them again and see how much they are going to say.


----------

